# back to the future



## danjon (Aug 13, 2009)

1:00.68 is not very good,not very bad also,especially for a man who didn't participate bld for 10 month,and learned BH method 3 month ago......

I used 3OP before.Last summer I announced retire when I became a WCA delegate.I restarted training and began to learn BH method in 3th. May,the day after Haiyan Zhuang broke WR.In Shanghai Weisuo Open,My 1:00.68 in the first round of bld was the same scramble of Haiyan Zhuang's 36s.I wasted too much time for memory(27s).:fp

Beijing summer open will be held in this weekend.Another cuber named Tong Jiang wants to challenge Haiyan Zhuang's monopoly in 3x3 bld.He also wants to break the WR of muti-bld,if his neuritis become better.I think this competition will be the most brutal one for bld in the history.I want to sub55 in this competition,but I think there will be a bronze metal


----------



## Anthony (Aug 13, 2009)

Sounds Epic.

Good luck.


----------

